# (ne pas) douter que + mode



## maddalena_184

Salut,
Le Subjonctif est le mode de l'incertitude et il est logique de l'employer après le verbe douter. Mais je n'arrive pas à comprendre pourquoi on utilise le subjonctif après le verbe douter employé négativement:
Je ne doute pas qu'il ne vienne- nul doute qu'il ne vienne=je suis certain qu'il viendra.
Merci

*Note des modérateurs : *nous avons fusionné plusieurs discussions pour créer ce fil.


----------



## tilt

_Je ne doute pas qu'il vienne_ = _nul doute qu'il vienne_. Je ne mettrais aucun _ne_ dans la subordonnée.

Même si je suis absolument certain que ce 'il' viendra, il reste toujours possible que je me trompe.
Sa venue n'étant de toutes façons pas encore avérée, le subjonctif se justifie largement.

Ceci dit, il reste possible d'employer le futur au lieu du subjonctif présent : _je ne doute pas qu'il viendra_.


----------



## tie-break

Bonjour à tous,

_je ne doute pas qu'il *ait *raison_ 

ou bien 

_je ne doute pas qu'il *a* raison_

Les deux sont-elles possibles ?

Préférez-vous le subjonctif ?

Merci


----------



## Grop

Bonjour Stefano, une recherche de "je ne doute pas qu" te donnerait pas mal de fils sur ce sujet. Il semble que les deux soient possibles, et je préfère l'indicatif (puisqu'on ne doute pas, c'est qu'on est sûr).


----------



## tie-break

Merci Grop pour ta réponse.

J'ai fait le même raisonnement  mais cela a entraîné la question suivante : *comment se fait-il que le subjonctif est admis alors qu'on ne doute pas dans la phrase ?* , d'où mon fil dans le forum...

C'est la tournure negative, peut-être, qui demande le subjonctif ?


----------



## itka

Oui, n'est-ce pas ? Une énigme de plus !

Moi, je me rends compte que je n'emploie que le subjonctif... et pourtant il n'a aucune raison d'être là, c'est sûrement une erreur de l'utiliser là...
Comme tu dis : on ne doute pas, donc, indicatif.

A la forme affirmative, c'est clair aussi, je doute donc je suis  donc il faut évidemment le subjonctif.

_ Je doute qu'il vienne.
Je ne doute pas qu'il viendra._
(mais pourquoi est-ce que je dis _"je ne doute pas qu'il vienne"_ ?)


----------



## Grop

Pourquoi? Je ne sais pas, mais c'est vrai qu'on a naturellement envie (sans réfléchir, donc) d'utiliser un subjonctif.

Ici Tilt a suggéré que l'explication viendrait du fait qu'on n'est en fait pas totalement sûr. Bien entendu cette raison est insuffisante puisqu'il y a aussi une incertitude dans des phrases comme "Je crois qu'il viendra", qui utilise l'indicatif.

Dans ce message, Maître Capello nous signale que de nombreux auteurs ont utilisé les deux variantes: on peut donc en faire autant (raison suffisante, bien qu'un peu frustrante ).


----------



## L.J90

Moi, j'ai toujours appris que l'on utilise le subjonctif aussi quand quelque chose est certaine..

*Il est certain que*. + subjonctif on m'a appris.

Quand on *ne doute pas* on est certain de quelque chose, non?


----------



## Maître Capello

L.J90 said:


> Moi, j'ai toujours appris que l'on utilise le subjonctif aussi quand quelque chose est certaine..
> *Il est certain que*. + subjonctif on m'a appris.



Non. _Il est certain_ est en principe suivi de l'indicatif.


----------



## madolo

mon interprétation :
je ne doute pas qu'il viendra : il viendra, c'est sûr, on peut faire chauffer la soupe.
je ne doute pas qu'il vienne : c'est mon avis, mais d'autres peuvent penser différemment : on attend d'autres avis avant de faire chauffer la soupe.
 => le subjonctif met l'accent sur le point de vue du sujet, l'indicatif sur la réalité de l'évènement


----------



## Oh là là

On m’a appris à l’université que comme l’emploi du  subjonctif est parfois difficile même pour les francophones, il valait mieux apprendre par cœur les expressions et les groupes de mots qui posaient des problèmes du choix entre le subjonctif et l’indicatif, et c’était très difficile vu la quantité  de ces expressions. Avait-on raison ? . Je me rappelle, que : 
_il est certain que_ utilisé à la forme affirmative est suivi de l ’indicatif, à la forme négative – du subjonctif ;
_douter que_ employé à la forme affirmative est suivi du subjonctif, à la forme négative – de l’indicatif


----------



## madolo

oui, on peut retenir cela


----------



## tie-break

Merci Madolo pour ta réponse 

Et pour ce qui concerne mes exemples ? Y a-t-il la même nuance à ton avis ?

_je ne doute pas qu'il *ait* raison_ (c'est mon avis, mais d'autres peuvent penser différemment)

_je ne doute pas qu'il *a *raison_ (c'est l'avis de tout le monde)

Merci


----------



## madolo

oui, je pense que la nuance est la même


----------



## Maître Capello

Non, pas tout à fait.

Pour moi, _Je ne doute pas qu'il *a* raison_ indique simplement que l'on croit quelque chose ; c'est synonyme de _Je crois qu'il *a* raison_.

Quant à _Je ne doute pas qu'il *ait* raison_, je ne l'emploierais qu'en conjonction avec une autre phrase où un certain doute ou une émotion subsiste. Exemple :

_Je ne doute pas qu'il *ait* raison, mais son attitude me déplaît._


----------



## Grop

Maître Capello said:


> _Je ne doute pas qu'il *ait* raison, mais son attitude me déplaît._



Ça me semble encore plus vrai dans un français "parlé" (assez relâché), avec l'expression toute faite "c'est pas que j'en doute".

_C'est pas que j'en doute, hein, qu'il ait raison. Mais quand même, c'est pas des choses à dire._

(Bien sur dire "ce n'est pas que je doute que" serait très différent de "je ne doute pas que", mais l'idée est très proche).


----------



## tohd

Bonjour

laquelle de ces phrases est correcte ?
"je doute que ce que tu *dis* soit vrai"
"je doute que ce que tu *dises* soit vrai" ?


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

La première, à cause de _ce que._ Car le doute porte sur la véracité de ce qui est dit, par sur ce qui est dit.

En revanche, on pourrait dire_ Je doute que tu dises la vérité._


----------



## Mr Swann

Moi j'aurais dit que les deux se disent ..... mais je peux me tromper , en tous cas le fil m'intéresse


----------



## guigutou

Bonsoir à tous!

Peut-on dire "je doute que tu comprendras un jour les mathématiques."?
douter que+futur, ça marche ou pas?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## jann

Non.  Il faut un subjonctif après _douter que_ et comme le futur du subjonctif n'existe pas, on emploie le présent du subjonctif même pour parler du futur.


----------



## Maître Capello

Le mode normal après _douter que_ est bien le subjonctif, mais on trouve quelques exemples de l'indicatif ou du conditionnel, surtout pour exprimer le futur ou une hypothèse implicite.

_Pour la première fois le monde incroyant commence à douter que l'Église tiendra.  _(François Mauriac, dans _Le __Figaro littéraire_)
_Je doute qu'ils vous laisseraient jouer contre votre propre monnaie. _(Georges Bernanos, _Les Grands Cimetières sous la lune_)


----------



## KnS Doodle

Voici la phrase que je souhaite traiter : Je ne doutais pas qu'il [pouvoir] nous aider.

J'aimerais savoir si les phrases suivantes sont correctes (et si oui, laquelle est la meilleure en terme de concordance) ; 

- Je ne doutais pas qu'il pût nous aider (subjonctif imparfait)
- Je ne  doutais pas qu'il puisse nous aider (subjonctif présent)
- Je ne doutais pas qu'il pouvait nous aider (imparfait) 

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## Kwistax

La première est la seule valable à mon avis. Peut-être la troisième, certainement pas la deuxième.


----------



## nicduf

Subjonctif ou indicatif, le sujet a été souvent traité dans ce forum. le choix de l'un ou l'autre de ces modes dépend du degré de doute ou de certitude. Quant à l'emploi du subjonctif imparfait, on le trouve encore à l'écrit surtout à la 3è personne du singulier comme c'est le cas ici, mais à l'oral on ne l’emploie plus.


----------



## Chimel

Kwistax said:


> La première est la seule valable à mon avis. Peut-être la troisième, certainement pas la deuxième.


En français contemporain, le subjonctif présent remplace le subjonctif imparfait, tombé en désuétude.

La deuxième phrase me paraît donc "correcte", selon les normes actuelles. C'est la troisième qui me dérange.


----------



## Kwistax

Bah, moi je parle au subjonctif imparfait: je ne dirais pas _qu'il puisse nous aider_, sauf au présent bien sûr:_ je ne doute pas qu'il puisse nous aider._


----------



## Maître Capello

Kwistax said:


> Bah, moi je parle au subjonctif imparfait


Vous êtes sans doute une des rares personnes à l'employer encore sérieusement à l'oral… 

Pour ce qui est du choix du mode, comme il s'agit de la négation d'un doute (_je *ne* doutais *pas* que_ = _j'étais certain/persuadé que_), l'indicatif est plus logique puisqu'il n'y a aucun doute. Le subjonctif reste toutefois possible selon la nuance que le locuteur veut faire passer.


----------



## HugoM16

Bonjour tout le monde,

En ce moment j'écris cette phrase et je ne sais pas s'il faut utiliser le subjonctif ou juste l'indicatif: Personne ne doute que l’univers numérique fait partie de nos vies quotidiennement. Fasse ou fait ?

Merci d'avance,

HugoM16


----------



## le chat noir

Tout est possible, mais dans ce cas c'est un fait (indubitable) donc c'est l'indicatif qui convient le mieux.


----------



## HugoM16

Merci beaucoup le chat noir !


----------

